# Passionfruit Pavlova



## Diwundrin (Jan 28, 2014)

Relatively easy recipe for Pav.  It's old so you'll have to do your own conversions.  
It makes a smallish pav to serve 4, 6 if kids are involved.  The meringue is only an inch or 2 high, not those foam rubber looking things they pass off as pavs in buffets these days.  This is the proper kind of, crisp shelled, gooey inside, meringue and very rich.  


*Passionfruit Pavlova*

3 Eggs - separated.
7  (6 + 1) tablespoons white sugar
1 Lemon
1 Heaped dessertspoon butter
300 ml cream
1 heaped dessertspoon icing sugar.
2-3 Passionfruit pulp.

1. Beat 3 egg whites until stiff.  Gradually add 6 tablespoons sugar and cotinue beating until peaks hold shape and mixture is glossy.

2. Spoon into greased plate and bake in moderate to cool oven until quite firm.

3. Mix the 3 egg yolks with one tablespoon sugar, juice of one lemon, and heaped dessertspoon of butter.

4. Place in basin over simmering water and stir until until it thickens.  Allow to cool.

5 Whip 300ml cream with heaped dstspn icing sugar and pulp of 2-3 passionfruit until thick.

6. Spread the lemon mixture over meringue when cool, then pile in the whipped cream mixture.


Enjoy. Does it for me.

*For cheats:*  If you can get those single serve Pavlova shells in a box, spread a little bought lemon butter (curd?)  in them and just whip up the cream and passionfruit mix to fill.  Not  as good as home made meringue but a passable substitute.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 28, 2014)

I would be using the cheating method, sounds wonderful!

And now you've made me hungry...time to eat my boring healthy dinner.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 29, 2014)

Sounds delicious;, even I wouldn't cheat!
i only cheat with pastry!


----------



## Rainee (Jan 29, 2014)

Sounds great Di ... will try it some times , maybe when the weather is cooler.. if you get a moment can you post your mango fruit cake it was so good..I think it was you that made it .. but I know you made a similar one.. it was so nice ..


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 29, 2014)

Hate mangoes Rainee, mine was the Pineapple Fruit Cake.  Thought I posted it here but if not I'll put it up.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh that sounds good and decadent.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh, this is about food ...

Pontius "Passionfruit" Pavlova



Known for his quirky style of play and insane court hijinks, Pontius "Passionfruit" Pavlova is a Belgian tennis player with a record of 3 wins, 146 losses and 215 forfeits. 

He received his nickname after he threw a full bowl of passionfruit pulp at a heckling fan during a Wimbledon elimination round. 

He currently resides in SW Australia on the edge of a large cliff, along with his child-bride Nannette and his two drop bears.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 29, 2014)

I had to look up pavlova. Never had any but they sound good. We have passion fruit growing wild around here but never eat it.


----------

